# New supercharger or turbo



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

I've been following the Altima 3.5 project car and I was just curious if any knew a projected date for when either turbos or a supercharger might be available. 

Thanks


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

We're getting started with the smaller stuff for now (intake, exhaust, pulleys) and will build up from there. The stock exhaust and intake leave a lot to be desired in terms of performance on the Altima. After these areas for power have been explored we'll start doing some research on superchargers or nitrous.

There's certainly room for a turbo in the engine bay! All we can say for now is be patient, our project Altima is going to be bad ass!


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

These things are relatively high CR correct? Don't remember for sure but 9.8:1 or so it seems like... While a turbo kit would be killer, I think nitrous would probably be a safer alternative, with a higher CR. But then, a good intercooled kit would probably be 'ok' with good gas (ie not california gas). Seems like I've heard a little rumors about a supercharged version of a 350z. I'd like to see the aftermarket really pick these 3.5s up. I've owned MANY Mustangs and other performance vehicles, and I'll say for sure that this 02 3.5 SE auto with every option really has impressed me. It went [email protected] or 77 in the 1/8th last weekend, and I know it had more in it. Time for some bolt-ons.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

From what a little bird told me, Vortech has a S/C that will fit somewhat. The problem is the plumbing fitting into the already cramped bay.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *From what a little bird told me, Vortech has a S/C that will fit somewhat. The problem is the plumbing fitting into the already cramped bay. *


I think the bigger issue will be cracking the ECU for the fuel and engine management. We'll figure out a way to shoehorn one in there if we can get around the ECU


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

SR20AL said:


> *I think the bigger issue will be cracking the ECU for the fuel and engine management. We'll figure out a way to shoehorn one in there if we can get around the ECU  *


I shall never doubt you either  I had heard the ECU was going to be a PITA so hopefully someone will figure it out soon.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *From what a little bird told me, Vortech has a S/C that will fit somewhat. The problem is the plumbing fitting into the already cramped bay. *


Turbo would fit easily. Take a look at the battery location.... perfect!


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *Turbo would fit easily. Take a look at the battery location.... perfect! *


still would run into the ECU issue though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Frank02L said:


> *These things are relatively high CR correct? Don't remember for sure but 9.8:1 or so it seems like... While a turbo kit would be killer, I think nitrous would probably be a safer alternative, with a higher CR. But then, a good intercooled kit would probably be 'ok' with good gas (ie not california gas). Seems like I've heard a little rumors about a supercharged version of a 350z. I'd like to see the aftermarket really pick these 3.5s up. I've owned MANY Mustangs and other performance vehicles, and I'll say for sure that this 02 3.5 SE auto with every option really has impressed me. It went [email protected] or 77 in the 1/8th last weekend, and I know it had more in it. Time for some bolt-ons. *


I've read somewhere that, if a turbo is running less than 6psi, it didn't need to be intercooled? Correct me if i'm wrong ..


----------

